# Spinning als Wintertraining im Raum Wiesbaden Mainz



## hemig (12. November 2004)

Hallo,

da es inzwischen unter der Woche nach der Arbeit schon echt finster ist suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit für Spinning im Raum Wiesbaden Mainz. Sollte nicht zu teuer sein, Sauna wäre schön, muss aber nicht sein.
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## forca (12. November 2004)

Hallo, 

in Wiesbaden fällt mir spontan das Roland Fitnesscenter ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (13. November 2004)

Hallo Holger,

ich bin schon seit mehreren Jahren im 
http://www.davidsportforum.de/

täglich sind dort ab 17:45/17:50 Uhr meist 3 Spinningkurse, Gerätetraining und "Frauenkurse" gibts natürlich auch ;-))
Vor kurzem wurde (und wird noch ..) umgebaut und es gibt nun eine recht große Saunalandschaft !!

nur zu empfehlen!!
Preise kannst Du im Internet anschauen

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## hemig (13. November 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Bei David habe ich mal geschaut aber 79 EUR für 1-2 mal Spinning unter der Woche finde ich schon sehr heftig. Eine Mitgliedschaft brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da ich bei schönem Wetter eh lieber drausen Sport mache. In FFM war ich immer bei der FTG und habe dort immer ohne Mitgliedschaft am Spinning teilnehmen können. So etwas suche ich hier in Wi. o. Mz.
Nach dem Roland-Center suche ich gerade noch...

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## MaKaJu (15. November 2004)

Hallo Hemig,
also ich kann dir da nur das bewegungsforum in Mainz oder Nieder-Olm empfehlen! ich weiss zwar nicht wie teuer das da ohne mitgliedschaft ist. Aber
das icht echt ein tolles ding! Zumindest in Nieder-Olm da kannste sauna, klettern, schwimmen usw.............!  
Viel Spaß  

MaKaJu


----------



## skytwister (26. November 2004)

Hi Holger,

ich bin seit Jahren zufriedene Kundin beim SportsUp, die fast täglich Spinning-Kurse anbieten  [www.sportsup-wiesbaden.de]. Je mehr Interessenten, desto besser...

Soweit ich informiert bin, lässt die neue Führung mit sich reden, was "Besucher" betrifft (8  inkl. Sauna-Besuch?).
Anfragen kostet nichts...

Schöne Grüße,
Ulla


----------



## lg-sven (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo  Matthias,

ich werde im Januar nach WI ziehen und bin auf der Suche nach einem Studio mit nem haufen Spinning Kursen.
David's Kursplan sieht in jedem Fall super aus! Werd ich mir in jedem Fall mal ansehen. Wie sind denn dort die Trainer? Ich brauch Leute die mich richtig anspornen und bei denen die Musik entsprechend "vorwärts" geht.

Erzähl doch mal bitte wie es bei euch zugeht (Musik, Lautstärke, Durchschnittsalter, Anzahl der Spinning Trainer). Gibts denn auch Events (6h marathon oder so)? 

Freu mich schon auf deine Antwort.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Bettina (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Sven,
ich bin zwar nicht Matthias, aber auch im David Mitglied. 
Die Kurse werden fast alle von unterschiedlichen Trainern gefahren und entsprechend unterschiedlich sind Stil und Musik.
Spining-Events gibt es immer wieder und in unterschiedlichen Längen.
Ich persönlich habe zwei/drei Lieblingstrainer bei anderen fahre ich eher "Grundlage" ;-)


----------



## matthias2003 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi Sven,

da hast Du aber in den Tiefen des Forums gewühlt, der Beitrag war von 2004, hat aber immer noch Gültigkeit! Mehr Spinning als bei David wirst Du meines Wissens im Raum MZ/WI nicht finden. Da ich aber kaum noch beim Spinning bin, gehe am besten selbst hin und frage nach einem Probetraining. Ansonsten kann ich nur dem zustimmen, was Bettina geschrieben hat. Allerdings habe ich keinen Lieblingstrainer, sondern eine Lieblingstrainerin, aber mehr verrate ich nicht! 

LG
Matthias


----------



## lg-sven (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

mitm Umzug bin ich durch und die Grippe ist überstanden. Ich werde versuchen mal am DO vorbei zukommen. Sollte das nicht klappen bietet sich der MO an. Oder hab ihr einen konkreten Vorschlag (~1,5h) für einen gelungen Einstand?

Viele Grüße und bis bald!

Sven


----------



## matthias2003 (18. Januar 2011)

Beide Tage sind gut: Montag ist der längste Tag, da sind 4 Kurse, aber das steht ja alles auf dem Kursplan:
http://www.davidsportforum.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/kursplan.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lg-sven (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo Bettina und Matthias,

ich hab mich vorhin angemeldet.  Werde am DI ab 18:40 dort sein ... vielleicht sieht man sich ja?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## matthias2003 (21. Januar 2011)

Hi Sven,

prima!
mal sehen ob ich Di komme, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen.
Woran erkennt man Dich denn? Rote Rose im Knopfloch, oder wie? 

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## lg-sven (22. Januar 2011)

Ich denke ich werde das kleine Schwarze tragen  du kannst aber auch den Krümeln bis zu meinen leuchtend grauen Schuhen folgen..

Ansonsten hab ich kurze braune Haare und bin nicht der Grösste


----------

